# Asado de Chile Colorado



## jcam222 (Oct 16, 2021)

Going flavor town from south of the border today. Rich spicy Asado de Chile Colorado with a double cheese and onion enchilada. I used the Blackstone griddle to toast the arbol and guajillo chiles, sauté the onion and brown a cubed 10 lbs pork butt. Peppers simmered in chicken broth  and then blended with the onion and broth for the amazing red sauce. Cumin, garlic, Mexican oregano, smoked paprika , bay leaf, sea salt , a little touch of peanut butter and a tiny splash of vinegar round out the flavors. Simmered for a few hours until the pork was melt in your mouth tender. Enchilada is 100% cheddar shell filled with shredded pepper jack and onions. One of my all time favorite meals. Thanks for looking.


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 16, 2021)

Wow now that's creative for sure ! 
And I bet the aroma was amazing with those flavors  ! Great cook


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 16, 2021)

Insane! BIG like on that one, wow, I can smell and taste it through your pics! Great work, beautiful, thank you for sharing!


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 16, 2021)

Holy Moly! That's freaking amazing!! Great job!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 16, 2021)

That looks awesome Jeff! The colors just pop, and I can only imagine the aroma and taste that goes with it! Great job as always!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 16, 2021)

Looks great Jeff. Very close to my carne adovada sauce. Flavor town for sure. The smell fills the whole house and makes you hungry.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 16, 2021)

YES YES YES!!!!!!!

Did I say YES!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 17, 2021)

Looks amazing! I am smelling my phone screen right now!


----------



## ksmith9 (Oct 17, 2021)

This plates looks so good, I want to go pick it up at a bar...and not order, I want to be like, "if you come home with me my mouth and tongue will caress you like you've never been caressed before." Can you go into more details on this cheddar shell, how did you get this? Are those radishes on top? Did you picked whatever the radish thing is? What's your crema. I want to recreate this to a tee. One of the most stunning dishes I've seen.


----------



## ksmith9 (Oct 17, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Looks great Jeff. Very close to my carne adovada sauce. Flavor town for sure. The smell fills the whole house and makes you hungry.



Please share this adovada  sauce.  I never had adovo until I went to a Mexican joint in Spokane. Such an amazing sauce I want to replicate


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 17, 2021)

That looks great! I love S.W./Mex food. Will be getting stuff together for Pozole Rojo...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Oct 17, 2021)

Good lord Jeff. That must taste fabulous!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 17, 2021)

Looks great, all pictures very vivid. It all sounds amazing

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 17, 2021)

Oh yeah!  Right up my alley.  Looks delish.  Pork butt on sale for .87 this week.  Hmm


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 17, 2021)

Holy cow! That is a great looking meal. And the presentation is out of this world.
Jim


----------



## motocrash (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 17, 2021)

Holy cow!!
That looks delicious!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 17, 2021)

Looks great Jeff .


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 17, 2021)

Love chile Colorado, your's looks great.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 17, 2021)

Very nice, we love Mexican food and that looks phenomenal!


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 17, 2021)

Fantastic piece of work Jeff, absolutely off the charts, Like! Grats on the ride, well deserved. RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 17, 2021)

Jeez Jeff, we have all seen you turn out some amazing meals but I gotta tell you buddy, I'd put this one right at the top with the best of the best. Absolutely stunning presentation and one can only guess the flavors were off the charts. Very well done my friend and congrats on a much deserved ride on the carousel.



civilsmoker said:


> YES YES YES!!!!!!!
> 
> Did I say YES!



I'll have to go back and re-read it to make sure but I'm thinking YES...you did in fact say YES   

Robert


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 17, 2021)

Phenomenal!
Seems like a lot of work but that's what it takes to make good "South Of The Border" stuff.
You all are going to make me look into one of these Blackstone things.
How did you come up with it, a recipe or just bottomless knowledge?
Big Like and Thumbs Up!


----------



## sandyut (Oct 17, 2021)

Looks amazing!!  WOW!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 17, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Wow now that's creative for sure !
> And I bet the aroma was amazing with those flavors  ! Great cook





bauchjw said:


> Insane! BIG like on that one, wow, I can smell and taste it through your pics! Great work, beautiful, thank you for sharing!





kilo charlie said:


> Holy Moly! That's freaking amazing!! Great job!





Brokenhandle said:


> That looks awesome Jeff! The colors just pop, and I can only imagine the aroma and taste that goes with it! Great job as always!
> 
> Ryan





SmokinEdge said:


> Looks great Jeff. Very close to my carne adovada sauce. Flavor town for sure. The smell fills the whole house and makes you hungry.





civilsmoker said:


> YES YES YES!!!!!!!
> 
> Did I say YES!





yankee2bbq said:


> Looks amazing! I am smelling my phone screen right now!





Steve H said:


> Good lord Jeff. That must taste fabulous!





DRKsmoking said:


> Looks great, all pictures very vivid. It all sounds amazing
> 
> David





JLeonard said:


> Holy cow! That is a great looking meal. And the presentation is out of this world.
> Jim





motocrash said:


> View attachment 513621





SmokinAl said:


> Holy cow!!
> That looks delicious!
> Al





chopsaw said:


> Looks great Jeff .





thirdeye said:


> Love chile Colorado, your's looks great.





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice, we love Mexican food and that looks phenomenal!





sawhorseray said:


> Fantastic piece of worj Jeff, absolutely off the charts, Like! Grats on the ride, well deserved. RAY





tx smoker said:


> Jeez Jeff, we have all seen you turn out some amazing meals but I gotta tell you buddy, I'd put this one right at the top with the best of the best. Absolutely stunning presentation and one can only guess the flavors were off the charts. Very well done my friend and congrats on a much deserved ride on the carousel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sandyut said:


> Looks amazing!!  WOW!


Thank you all for the kind words and compliments. It was probably my favorite meal of the year as I really love Mexican flavors. That red sauce comes in handy for many things.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 17, 2021)

ksmith9 said:


> This plates looks so good, I want to go pick it up at a bar...and not order, I want to be like, "if you come home with me my mouth and tongue will caress you like you've never been caressed before." Can you go into more details on this cheddar shell, how did you get this? Are those radishes on top? Did you picked whatever the radish thing is? What's your crema. I want to recreate this to a tee. One of the most stunning dishes I've seen.


The cheddar shells are made in the oven. Sprinkle circles of fine shredded  cheddar on a greased parchment paper on pan. Bake at 400F until the edges brown. Fill it and work quickly with spatulas to fill and roll. This is a recipe I have modified a few times to my own taste. Toast the chili’s but don’t burn. Simmer them in the broth for about 20 minutes but do not boil. If you burn or boil them they get a bit bitter. Sauté the onions while you are simmering the chiles. Add the chiles, onion and broth to a blender to make your basic red sauce. Brown the cubed pork or beef and add to the pot of sauce along with your spices. Simmer for 3 hours until meat is tender. I add the sweetener, salt, peanut butter and splash of vinegar at the end. Don’t laugh to much about the screaming on the Mickey Mouse pad, wife got a bu h of those for free and they make great scratch pads until I can get things typed up. You can use a corn starch slurry at the end to thicken if desired. I thickened a bit with xanthan to keep it keto.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 17, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> That looks great! I love S.W./Mex food. Will be getting stuff together for Pozole Rojo...JJ


 I will keep an eye out for that JJ, sounds tasty!


BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Oh yeah!  Right up my alley.  Looks delish.  Pork butt on sale for .87 this week.  Hmm


man $0.87 / lbs!! Stock up time 


smokeymose said:


> Phenomenal!
> Seems like a lot of work but that's what it takes to make good "South Of The Border" stuff.
> You all are going to make me look into one of these Blackstone things.
> How did you come up with it, a recipe or just bottomless knowledge?
> Big Like and Thumbs Up!


If you get a Blackstone it won’t be long before you wonder how you got by without one. Like many of my dishes it started with a couple recipes I found that I merged and then cooked to taste to make it my own. I’ve tweaked this sauce a few times.


----------



## JLinza (Oct 17, 2021)

Damn, as a Colorado native. I gotta say that looks amazing.  Well done.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 17, 2021)

Ya know it's coming from me...  Hell Yeah!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 17, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> man $0.87 / lbs!! Stock up time


They run .97 every coupe weeks.  I got to start using freezer.  I have a boneless half need to do Al's buck board with!


----------



## BB-que (Oct 18, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Going flavor town from south of the border today. Rich spicy Asado de Chile Colorado with a double cheese and onion enchilada. I used the Blackstone griddle to toast the arbol and guajillo chiles, sauté the onion and brown a cubed 10 lbs pork butt. Peppers simmered in chicken broth  and then blended with the onion and broth for the amazing red sauce. Cumin, garlic, Mexican oregano, smoked paprika , bay leaf, sea salt , a little touch of peanut butter and a tiny splash of vinegar round out the flavors. Simmered for a few hours until the pork was melt in your mouth tender. Enchilada is 100% cheddar shell filled with shredded pepper jack and onions. One of my all time favorite meals. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DougE (Oct 18, 2021)

jcam, one of these days I'm gonna bite a chunk outta my monitor before I realize what I'm doing when looking at one of your posts.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 18, 2021)

douge said:


> jcam, one of these days I'm gonna bite a chunk outta my monitor before I realize what I'm doing when looking at one of your posts.


Lol thanks so much!! I see a lot of posts from folks that have me tempered to lick my screen.


----------



## forktender (Oct 19, 2021)

That looks killerJeff, all it needs is a pile of scratch made blue corn tortillas.


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Oct 19, 2021)

This looks tremendous.  We used to have a sauce almost identical to this with ground venison when I was a kid.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 19, 2021)

Texas Cookin' said:


> This looks tremendous.  We used to have a sauce almost identical to this with ground venison when I was a kid.


I think this sauce has a lot of applications for sure.


----------



## 73saint (Oct 21, 2021)

Amazing!  I've  been gone a lot lately but I sure am glad I didn't miss this one.  Absolutely beautiful dish and I am certain it tasted even better than it looked.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 22, 2021)

That looks great!


----------



## Ishi (Oct 23, 2021)

You nailed that one! Awesome


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 23, 2021)

73saint said:


> Amazing!  I've  been gone a lot lately but I sure am glad I didn't miss this one.  Absolutely beautiful dish and I am certain it tasted even better than it looked.





hillbillyrkstr said:


> That looks great!





Ishi said:


> You nailed that one! Awesome


Thanks guys I appreciate it! Just polished off some leftovers yesterday. Already miss it lol.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 26, 2021)

JC222, Awesome, I can almost smell the pot simmering from here !


----------

